# Medical Technician Question



## canada94 (29 Jan 2011)

I've done many searches over a couple days actually, even talked to friends of my parents who where in the forces who could not answer, nor could my freaking guidance councillor! So I decided I would ask you guys if you could help out..

"Medical Technicians must have completed high school with biology credits as well as secondary 5 chemistry and physics credits"

What does this mean? This highly interest me, I just don't understand what "secondary 5" means, whether they need to be College level courses or University, or how many courses I need, if anyone could clear this up it would be great.. or guide me to the answer on this forum (if there is I'm sorry I couldn't find it).

Anyone who could clear this up is greatly appreciated!

Mike


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Jan 2011)

It means you need to have completed your senior year (senior matriculation) with credits in biology, chemistry and physics. The chemistry and physics need to be at the senior level.

The quote was written at a time when Ontario still had grade 13 (5 yrs high school). As long as you meet the general entry requirements for paramedic (PCP) training at a civilian institution, you should be OK. Take a look at the requirements for JIBC as a starting point.


----------



## canada94 (29 Jan 2011)

I totally understand now, that makes sense!

This is perfect, 

Thank you!

Mike


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (29 Jan 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> As long as you meet the general entry requirements for paramedic (PCP) training at a civilian institution, you should be OK.



I don't think this is correct. I know that when I joined the requirements of the civilian school were up to me to figure out, but for my application to the military to be complete I needed to show proof that I had met their requirements...not the school's. 

However, I haven't really been keeping up on any new requirements as this physics thing is news to me. I only had to have Biology and Chemistry. Perhaps it is Biology and Chemistry or Physics? It is very awkwardly worded.


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Jan 2011)

I did say "should be OK". The default is the higher standard. For example, some schools don't require you have biology; the CF does. Ergo the CF standard must be met. Some schools require prerequisites the CF does not. Therefore their standards must be met.


----------



## cn (29 Jan 2011)

Also to consider, if you get accepted into a CF approved college that offers the PCP program, you can enroll through the NCM-SEP pathway.

However you must meet the requirements for the school, apply and be accepted.  After which you have to meet the entry requirements for the CF.


----------



## canada94 (30 Jan 2011)

What about mathematics? It's not specific on that, I'm seeing college's with Grade 12 math as a requirement while the Force's does not appear to. I'm also confused, I don't need to take physics? Or do I, my semester starts next monday.. I for sure have to clear my confusion up haha

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jan 2011)

If you're looking to be a MedTech you will need both the physics and math.


----------



## canada94 (30 Jan 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> If you're looking to be a MedTech you will need both the physics and math.



Grade 11 or 12?

As grade 11 is all thats required for a high school diploma, 

Thank you for answering my questions.

Mike


----------



## cn (30 Jan 2011)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> If you're looking to be a MedTech you will need both the physics and math.



Last year when I got accepted, you did not need math.  Nor does it currently list math as a requirement on the forces.ca website.  



> Qualification Requirements
> *Medical Technicians must have completed high school with biology credits as well as secondary 5 chemistry and physics credits, and hold a current driver’s license*. This occupation requires dedication, a great capacity for hard work, and both the desire and the ability to perform detailed tasks for long periods under pressure without making mistakes. Above all, Medical Technicians must actively enjoy helping people.



Last year, you could have Physics in lieu of Chemistry, but Biology was still a must.  However, as seen above taken right from the current website, it now appears that physics *is* a requirement.  Best to ask a recruiter if you have any doubts.


----------



## cn (30 Jan 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> Grade 11 or 12?
> 
> As grade 11 is all thats required for a high school diploma,
> 
> ...



Again, it seems things have changed a bit since last year so best to get the most current answers from a recruiter.  But as it was before, the required courses had to be senior (as in grade 12 in Ontario), but could be either the college or the university Grade 12 courses.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jan 2011)

cn said:
			
		

> Last year when I got accepted, you did not need math.  Nor does it currently list math as a requirement on the forces.ca website.



Surprised to hear about the mathematics, as the PCP colleges in Ontario require it for admission. 
Humber: "Grade 12 Mathematics (MAP4C, MCT4C, MDM4U, MCB4U, MGA4U, MCV4U or MHF4U)".
Centennial: "Grade 12 C Math (excluding Mathematics for Everyday Life MEL4E)".


----------



## cn (30 Jan 2011)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Surprised to hear about the mathematics, as the PCP colleges in Ontario require it for admission.
> Humber: "Grade 12 Mathematics (MAP4C, MCT4C, MDM4U, MCB4U, MGA4U, MCV4U or MHF4U)".
> Centennial: "Grade 12 C Math (excluding Mathematics for Everyday Life MEL4E)".



I agree, I found that interesting as well.  

But there is another private PCP college in Ontario that does not require math, CTS Canadian Career College.  

Even though it is not a requirement, math is useful to have.


----------



## medicineman (30 Jan 2011)

To be honest, if you're doing physics and chemistry 12 without the math, you're going to have problems - I seem to remember that it was largely analytical stuff, so if your math skills suck, you'll have problems with the others.

MM


----------



## canada94 (31 Jan 2011)

cn said:
			
		

> I agree, I found that interesting as well.
> 
> But there is another private PCP college in Ontario that does not require math, CTS Canadian Career College.
> 
> Even though it is not a requirement, math is useful to have.



Niagara college does not require math as well.

Hmm very interesting, tomorrow being monday I will contact my closest CFRC and get goodies hopefully, it doesn't involve me dropping and destroying my "easy" semester 

Mike


----------



## ModlrMike (31 Jan 2011)

We seem to be excoriating the expired equine here.

Suffice to say that if you meet the requirements for *both* the CF and your school, you should be OK.


----------



## canada94 (31 Jan 2011)

Just got off the phone with a recruiter from Barrie since I couldn't get ahold of any local recruiters hehe,

he stated I need minimum;

Grade 11 Biology (college)

Grade 12 Physics and Chem (college)

I asked about math and he stated I did not require grade 12 math. 

Thanks everyone,

Mike


----------



## Maelstrom (31 Jan 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> Grade 11 Biology (college)
> 
> Grade 12 Physics and Chem (college)



What an asinine decision to make physics more important than biology in a medical trade.


----------



## canada94 (31 Jan 2011)

Maelstrom said:
			
		

> What an asinine decision to make physics more important than biology in a medical trade.



There is no grade 12 college level biology , and there isn't any grade 11 Chem or physics, BUT I do get what your saying

Mike


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2011)

Now you must all remember that these are the requirements for applicants in one province.  As each province has a different curriculum, they all have different requirements that must be met listed in the Recruiter's manuals.  The CFRCs all have the criteria that need to be met listed for each and every province.


----------



## canada94 (31 Jan 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now you must all remember that these are the requirements for applicants in one province.  As each province has a different curriculum, they all have different requirements that must be met listed in the Recruiter's manuals.  The CFRCs all have the criteria that need to be met listed for each and every province.



Very true, being from Ontario the Barrie recruiter's information should still stand as I from Ontario. I hope the requirements remain as they are so either courses I take won't be in vein or become obsolete.

Mike


----------



## mariomike (31 Jan 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> Very true, being from Ontario the Barrie recruiter's information should still stand as I from Ontario. I hope the requirements remain as they are so either courses I take won't be in vein or become obsolete.



Hard to predict the future at Ontario's colleges. But, The University of Toronto certainly raised the bar in this province, and across Canada, when they introduced Paramedicine as an Honours Bachelor of Science degree.:
http://www.utsc.utoronto.ca/~jtprogs/paramedicine.html


----------



## sean_d (13 Feb 2011)

I'm in highschool right now (grade 11), and before I went into highschool it said that MedTechs only need Biology and Chemistry. I didn't take physics so will I need to take it now to get in when I graduate? I'm also taking math if that helps.


----------



## Armymedic (13 Feb 2011)

If it will help any of you with the question;

The degree we newly graduated CF PAs receive from Univ Of Nebraska is a BSc (Bachelor of Science).


----------



## medicineman (13 Feb 2011)

I was under the impression that most Paramedicine Degrees were mainly management, as opposed to practice oriented, degrees.  Kind of like the difference between a BScN and a Diploma RN - alot of filler courses for the degree (now need to duck from the shyte storm that's about to start  ;D).

MM


----------



## mariomike (14 Feb 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I was under the impression that most Paramedicine Degrees were mainly management, as opposed to practice oriented, degrees.  Kind of like the difference between a BScN and a Diploma RN - alot of filler courses for the degree (now need to duck from the shyte storm that's about to start  ;D).
> 
> MM



In 2009, the year I retired, of the 50 Paramedics T-EMS hired, there were "26 graduates who are university educated". The news release did not say from what programs. That would be in addition to the two year PCP Diploma. When I joined, all you needed was a high school diploma.
This is the degree program outline:
http://www.utsc.utoronto.ca/~jtprogs/para_sequence.html


----------



## Civvymedic (14 Feb 2011)

The "Paramedic degree" from U of T is the 2 year diploma plus 2 years of Life Sciences courses. The degree from UOIT is an applied degree with mostly management courses. It doesn't change anything in regards to clinical practice nor IMHO does it give you an edge to get into management. With the UOIT degree it's not even eligible to be applied towards a Masters.

Most Medics I work with have a Science degree to begin with so it is of no advantage to pursue this degree as it really isnt EMS specific.

I would however reccommend it to those coming directly from High School as it will give you both a Diploma  (Centennial College) and a full science Degree from U of T.

I would avoid the UOIT program altogether.


----------



## mariomike (14 Feb 2011)

Civvymedic said:
			
		

> I would however reccommend it to those coming directly from High School as it will give you both a Diploma  (Centennial College) and a full science Degree from U of T.



That sounds like good advice for high school students considering paramedicine. Our new chief holds a Bachelor of Health Science Degree from Charles Sturt* University and an Ambulance and Emergency Care Certificate ( from 20 years ago, before it went Diploma ) from Fanshawe College.

*correct spelling.

In the news four days ago. Looks like a lot of Toronto AEMCA grads will not be getting hired by the city. I suppose Centennial ( the other city college ) is having the same placement problem:
http://humberetc.com/2011/02/09/toronto-ems-not-hiring-humber-paramedics-2/

It's not like there is no work for them:
"Farr ( Chief of T-EMS ) said he’s also concerned about morale among paramedics. 'They’re not seeing any downtime on their shifts, they’re going from one call to the next, they’re being forced to work overtime at the end of their shifts, and in many cases they’re not getting their lunches.' ":
http://www.thestar.com/news/torontocouncil/article/927271--city-needs-90-more-paramedics-chief-says?bn=1
Response times are slipping. With the way the election went, I can not say that I am surprised by the news.

I expect Toronto CFRC will be seeing a surge of AEMCA grads. Either that, or they will stay in school to upgrade their Diploma to a Degree.


----------



## Ultrasonic (17 Feb 2011)

I have a related question:


I did not take biology or chemistry in high school but I am a university graduate (although not in a area concerning biology of chemistry), would my post secondary education be accepted as fulfilling the prerequisite secondary schooling? 

I've asked recruiters this in the online chat from the forces.ca website and they said it would have to be decided case by case, so not alot of helpful information there. hopefully someone here has been through something similar or heard of someone going through something similar. any helpful information would be appreciated.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Feb 2011)

No answer from me.  I'm just wondering why this thread is under Physical Training & Standards?      ???


----------



## canada94 (17 Feb 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> No answer from me.  I'm just wondering why this thread is under Physical Training & Standards?      ???



I made it here as it is "Physical Training and Standards". I originally thought standards as in, prerequisites. I now realize that standards is part of the title with PT, so it was misunderstanding on my part. 


Mike


----------



## wson (24 Feb 2011)

This is how my reply was from the online recruiter:
Thank you for your interest in the Canadian Forces (CF).



Medical Technician applicants from provinces other than Quebec require a high school diploma with Grade 12 Biology and one Grade 12 science course (either Chemistry or Physics) and a valid, unrestricted driver’s license.



Applicants from Quebec require a high school diploma (DES) which includes a Secondary 5 level science course (Chemistry or Physics) and either Science and Technology (055-306) or Application of Science and Technology (057-306) in addition to a valid, unrestricted driver’s license.



Find below the link to the occupation description on our Web site:



http://forces.ca/en/job/medicaltechnician-141.



You may apply online at www.forces.ca
Sincerely,


A. ****

Master Corporal/


----------



## canada94 (24 Feb 2011)

This is SO CLOUDY.

Why would a recruiter tell me I need Grade 11 Biology (college, as there is NO GRADE 12 COLLEGE BIO). I've changed my high school schedule just to fit everything I was told and now it is apparent that it is not  enough. Hope fully my guidance councilor will allow me to take grade 12 Academic Bio even though I wouldn't be technically allowed.


----------



## IsraelC (8 Mar 2011)

I talked to a recruiter over the phone the other day about becoming a Med Tech, he told me I needed Bio 30 and another 30 level science as well as math. I only have Applied Math 20 and he said that was fine.


----------



## canada94 (8 Mar 2011)

IsraelC said:
			
		

> I talked to a recruiter over the phone the other day about becoming a Med Tech, he told me I needed Bio 30 and another 30 level science as well as math. I only have Applied Math 20 and he said that was fine.



I'm still in high school, sadly I did not get my courses changed (wasn't allowed) but next year my guidance is allowing me to take all the necessary courses. 

- Mike


----------

